
Hillary Clinton Email Archive - trashpanda
https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/
======
ZoeZoeBee
It's _interesting_ the lack of Emails regarding the State Department, aka
Hillary, Deciding on using the Clinton Foundation to disperse over $10 Billion
in funds for the Interim Haitian Recovery Commission.
[https://wikileaks.org/clinton-
emails/emailid/333](https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/333)

Five years later and there are serious questions as to where the money went
and why so little of it provided any permanent structures. So much so Haitians
have protested outside of the Clinton Foundation Offices.
[http://www.brooklyneagle.com/articles/2015/4/10/haitians-
pro...](http://www.brooklyneagle.com/articles/2015/4/10/haitians-protest-
outside-hillary-hq-brooklyn)

------
randomname2
This one is interesting (from Google)

[https://wikileaks.org/clinton-
emails/emailid/12166#efmAMoAbj](https://wikileaks.org/clinton-
emails/emailid/12166#efmAMoAbj)

